# Spain for winter



## Deleted member 22328 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi ,Come November we are on our way to Spain for 3 months or so,done the motorway all the way,any suggestions on another route time not important. 
doing it with wife and dog,in hymer 1982 so steady away.great forum and community.Peter.


----------



## redhand (Sep 22, 2019)

Last two winters we have gone but have just got as far south as possible in shortest time to get to the warmth.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 22, 2019)

jpdfisher said:


> Hi ,Come November we are on our way to Spain for 3 months or so,done the motorway all the way,any suggestions on another route time not important.
> doing it with wife and dog,in hymer 1982 so steady away.great forum and community.Peter.


Have you sorted out a passport for your dog yet, I have a friend coming over this week with his dog and as yet cant get any answers about what he needs if GB leaves the EU, to get the dog back.


----------



## Kontiki (Sep 23, 2019)

Last time we went we via the Somport tunnel, our intention was to have a few days in the Pyrenees but having the regulator fail so no heating cut that short. We did Calais to Cullera in 3 days. We never use the toll roads as we prefer to take longer. Also driven to the south of France & worked our way along the coast into Spain, other times we went along the West coast of France & part way along the North coast of Spain. If we do go this winter will probably opt for the long ferry for at least the outward trip, only done the long ferry once & must admit it was easier.


----------



## Caz (Sep 23, 2019)

For Portugal, I set the sat nav to avoid tolls and followed it. To Folkestone for the tunnel in the evening, overnight at Cite Europe. Stopped at Arnage Aire (before Saumur), then Vivonne Aire, St Paul Les Dax Aire, crossed into Spain on the west side (if I went that way again I would use the Peage to get round that bit as the non-toll way is 70 miles of urban crawl).
Coming back, I came through the Somport Tunnel, much nicer drive and think I would go that way down as well if I go again.


----------



## ArDachaidh (Sep 23, 2019)

kenspain said:


> Have you sorted out a passport for your dog yet, I have a friend coming over this week with his dog and as yet cant get any answers about what he needs if GB leaves the EU, to get the dog back.


If he's coming from the UK all he needs to get back in, even after a No Deal is the Pet Passport.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 23, 2019)

jpdfisher said:


> Hi ,Come November we are on our way to Spain for 3 months or so,done the motorway all the way,any suggestions on another route time not important.
> doing it with wife and dog,in hymer 1982 so steady away.great forum and community.Peter.


*








						Calais to Vitoria-Gasteiz
					






					tinyurl.com
				



*  Depends where in Spain you want to be , we usually go this route , only payage is from near DAX  .where we usually stay a night on the free Aire, nice town for a meal and drink or two.We then get on the Payage for a few junctions to get past Biarritz ,St. Jean de luz , easy  drive, last trip we actually stayed on the Payage till Vitoria Gasteiz as we were in a  heavy rain storm, we came off at V G it cost about 20 Euros in total, so well worth that  V G is a super old [and new ] town to wander, free Aire here which is great, leaving V G we headed for Segorbe free roads, free Aire, and then on to Cullera , massive wild camping here , and from there it was a grand wander to ROTA near Cadiz, so a great  easy trip and very little payage, or none if you choose.


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 23, 2019)

*https://tinyurl.com/y4wqdl5w  This is the route we used to Segorbe, lots of free Aires and stopovers en route, fast non peage roads too, lots of variations to the route too if you choose them, have a great trip, we wont be far behind you.Pictures of Segorbe Aire, free, nice town, too.

*


----------



## QFour (Sep 28, 2019)

Don’t book anything unless you have been and are happy to stay. There are some right old sites with ghettos of tent dwellers. They seem to live there permanently with an old Caravan and Tents.


----------



## RAW (Sep 28, 2019)

jpdfisher said:


> Hi ,Come November we are on our way to Spain for 3 months or so,done the motorway all the way,any suggestions on another route time not important.
> doing it with wife and dog,in hymer 1982 so steady away.great forum and community.Peter.


Only one comment - Can I come
Bloody loathe Northern UK, Pennine Winters


----------



## kenspain (Sep 28, 2019)

And please remember if England leaves the EU no English van or car will get parking tickets instead they will be using wheel clamps this was a subject that a meeting  my son  went to at his local station.


----------



## alcam (Sep 29, 2019)

kenspain said:


> And please remember if England leaves the EU no English van or car will get parking tickets instead they will be using wheel clamps this was a subject that a meeting  my son  went to at his local station.


Bit discriminatory ?
The jocks (taffs  and paddies) getting off scot free


----------



## redhand (Sep 29, 2019)

Happy with that as a paddy me self,


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 29, 2019)

Never mind a dog passport the way things are going, we'll all be needing a visa, 
a microchip and inoculations for Brexshit Fever Infection!!


----------



## witzend (Sep 29, 2019)

kenspain said:


> I have a friend coming over this week with his dog and as yet cant get any answers about what he needs if GB leaves the EU, to get the dog back.


I bet the Spaniards will find a way to get some cash out of him just like they are with the wheel clamps can't even wait for us to brexit started already up north


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 29, 2019)

witzend said:


> I bet the Spaniards will find a way to get some cash out of him just like they are with the wheel clamps can't even wait for us to brexit started already up north



Do you mean such as anyone might expect if illegally parked just about anywhere in these fair Isles. LOL

The UK, where for minor  infringements such as running over a few minutes in a carpark  it's permitted for private 
companies to apply a fine/penalty amounting to legalised extortion.


----------



## alcam (Sep 29, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Do you mean such as anyone might expect if illegally parked just about anywhere in these fair Isles. LOL
> 
> The UK, where for minor  infringements such as running over a few minutes in a carpark  it's permitted for private
> companies to apply a fine/penalty amounting to legalised extortion.


Inclined to agree , Britain is much more punitive when it comes to parking . Though think , very gradually , mainland Europe is catching up .
Many places (all?) in France still don't charge for parking at lunch time . Hopefully these kind of anomalies don't vanish .
£4.60 an hour in my street !


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 29, 2019)

alcam said:


> Inclined to agree , Britain is much more punitive when it comes to parking . Though think , very gradually , mainland Europe is catching up .
> Many places (all?) in France still don't charge for parking at lunch time . Hopefully these kind of anomalies don't vanish .
> £4.60 an hour in my street !



Not so much is Europe catching up, more it's gradually sinking as low! When it to parking customs.
Yes true when it comes to finding easy ways of parting people from their hard earnt it doesn't take long
for a 'business model haha' to go viral as in international. When it comes to draconian penalties given to errant parkers
there's no reason to single out the Spanish in particular as culprits. Which ironically is what I've done when I wrote
that there are plenty of examples right here in the UK so as to make my point!!


----------



## QFour (Sep 29, 2019)

Don’t go to South Devon Parking is terrible. It won’t be long before the Council down there are charging you for stopping at traffic lights. Loads of private car parks with cameras and 10 minutes to find a space and buy a ticket. We went over to Dartmouth as a foot passenger on the ferry. Car park has been changed to pay before you go rather than pay when you get back. Ferry guy on the way back was saying they did it as they make extra because people always put more in than they need or get fined as it’s camera controlled.


----------



## wildman (Sep 29, 2019)

pet travel requirements are designed to prevent the spread of Rabies and Tapeworm etc it makes no blooming differance if we are in the EU or not the physical constraints are the same this is all just another example of EU bureaucrats making life difficult for us because we no longer wish to line their pockets. All Bullshit maybe we should all holiday in the UK and to hell with them.


----------



## daygoboy (Sep 29, 2019)

wildman said:


> pet travel requirements are designed to prevent the spread of Rabies and Tapeworm etc it makes no blooming differance if we are in the EU or not the physical constraints are the same this is all just another example of EU bureaucrats making life difficult for us because we no longer wish you line their pockets. All Bullshit maybe we should all holiday in the UK and to hell with them.



Don't have a pet, and no expert. But historically wasn't quarantining, inoculations, a British set
of conditions and requirements, to prevent these diseases and maladies entering the British Isles.
Then the British authorities decided that so many people wanted to take fido overseas and that with
modern methods a system could be devised to make the process of taking a dog abroad much
more practical, so introduced the system we have today, and not much to do with the EU.
Could be wrong.


----------



## alcam (Sep 29, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Don't have a pet, and no expert. But historically wasn't quarantining, inoculations, a British set
> of conditions and requirements, to prevent these diseases and maladies entering the British Isles.
> Then the British authorities decided that so many people wanted to take fido overseas and that with
> modern methods a system could be devised to make the process of taking a dog abroad much
> ...


You are absolutely right . Hee haw to do with EU bureaucrats . They've been accused of so many things they didn't and , often , physically couldn't , do that you could almost feel sorry for them .


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 30, 2019)

kenspain said:


> Have you sorted out a passport for your dog yet, I have a friend coming over this week with his dog and as yet cant get any answers about what he needs if GB leaves the EU, to get the dog back.


I believe because he leaves before Brexit he and dog come back under old rules. We had long conversations with the government help line which someone has put a link to somewhere on this thread.


----------



## kenspain (Sep 30, 2019)

Penny13 said:


> I believe because he leaves before Brexit he and dog come back under old rules. We had long conversations with the government help line which someone has put a link to somewhere on this thread.
> I have phoned the Spanish embassy and they said they haven't got any idea yet what will happen and my friend got the same answer when he called some one in England , for me it's a blinking joke


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 4, 2019)

*et travel helpline*
Contact the pet travel helpline if you need more help:
Email: pettravel@apha.gov.uk
Telephone: 0370 241 1710 Monday to Friday, 8:30am to 5pm (closed on bank holidays)

Takes a bit of reading but the helpline above was brilliant Ken 





__





						Taking your pet dog, cat or ferret abroad
					

Take your pet dog, cat or ferret abroad: getting a pet passport or export health certificate, microchip, vaccinations and tapeworm treatments.




					www.gov.uk


----------

